# Looking for users of HR24-200 and AM21



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello,

I'm looking for some feedback of people using the HR24-200 with an AM21. Since D* doesn't offer my locals yet, I rely heavily on recording OTA with my AM21, which is connected to my current HR21. The HR21 is sloooow, which is why I want to replace it with the HR24. And I'm looking specifically for the -200 since the -500 appears to have a problem recording OTA channels. See RAD's poll: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=183354

Based on the results of RAD's poll, it appears the HR24/AM21 problem is just with the -500, but since there are probably a lot fewer -200 in use, I just wanted to get some feedback from actual -200 users that regularly use an AM21 to record on the -200. Do you have any problems with the -200 and recording OTA? Even when recording 2 OTA at the same time?

I just don't want to spend $200 and then discover some of my OTA recordings are blank. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Also, does anyone know where I can get a -200 model? Everywhere I've looked/inquired at is the -500.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I will gladly check stock on what we have at work tomorrow and report back.

~Ed


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Much appreciated!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I got my 3 newer HR23's swapped for HR24-100's and using them with AM21's.

No issues.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

How did you get them swapped out?

D* doesn't gaurantee what receivers you'll get.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

:eek2: We had to download the current firmware release to get my new hr24-200 to recognize my AM21; however, it says that tv apps are loading but I do not get the tv apps menu?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> How did you get them swapped out?
> 
> D* doesn't gaurantee what receivers you'll get.


I got on my knees and begged....along with MRV for $100. It was a struggle though.

I also got the number for the local installer dispatch to make sure they were on the truck before they got to my house.


----------



## gravity113 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey there
I was hoping you might be able to steer me in the right direction. For some reason, dtv is unwilling to tell me what ota antennas/digital converters I can use with my brand new hr24-200 and also claim it has to connect via USB- for some reason, i don't believe this. Could you kinda point me in the direction of a compatible antenna and let me know how to get my receiver to display the OTA channels? Thanks from a frustrated direct tv newbie..


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gravity113 said:


> Hey there
> I was hoping you might be able to steer me in the right direction. For some reason, dtv is unwilling to tell me what ota antennas/digital converters I can use with my brand new hr24-200 and also claim it has to connect via USB- for some reason, i don't believe this. Could you kinda point me in the direction of a compatible antenna and let me know how to get my receiver to display the OTA channels? Thanks from a frustrated direct tv newbie..


The ONLY converter box that will work with the HR24 is the AM21. Its around $50. DirecTv website sells it, Solid Signal.com sells it. It plugs into the HR24's USB port.

Antenna would depend how far you are from the stations you want, and in how many directions they are. Check www.tvfool.com and enter your address. It will list the channels, and tell you what size antenna you need.


----------



## gravity113 (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Davenlr.... finally an answer!
I'm assuming that if my signal strength requirements are modest, i might as well just get a converter box instead of an antenna. In the event I choose an antenna over a converter box, is there a list of compatible devices and must they connect via usb as well?

lastly, i'm assuming getting dtv to recognize the device once connected is pretty self explanatory?

thanks again


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

gravity113 said:


> thanks Davenlr.... finally an answer!
> I'm assuming that if my signal strength requirements are modest, i might as well just get a converter box instead of an antenna. In the event I choose an antenna over a converter box, is there a list of compatible devices and must they connect via usb as well?
> 
> lastly, i'm assuming getting dtv to recognize the device once connected is pretty self explanatory?
> ...


No, you need an AM21 AND a suitable antenna. The antenna receives the signals and then passes them over separate coax to the AM21 which is a digital tuner.


----------



## gravity113 (Sep 28, 2010)

bingo. thanks for your help.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gravity113 said:


> lastly, i'm assuming getting dtv to recognize the device once connected is pretty self explanatory?


Yes. Put up antenna, route coax to location of AM21. 
Screw antenna coax into AM21.
Unplug DVR, plug DVR into outlet on AM21
Plug AM21 USB cable into DVR
Plug AM21 into wall outlet you just unplugged the DVR from

Go to SETUP, Satellite and Antenna. Choose option Initial Setup. Enter your zip code. Box will download list of your local stations. Hit OK. If you have a second zip code (another close by town you want to pick up) you can enter a secondary zip, or just hit continue. DVR will download guide data for your new off air channels, and they will show up in the guide in a dark color with -1 designations. You can also edit the list of channels to remove those your antenna cannot pick up (if any) so they wont clutter your guide.

Pretty easy to do.


----------



## gravity113 (Sep 28, 2010)

great. i'll be bookmarking this site. one question on this board trumps 5 tech calls


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2596004#post2596004

I thought my problem was with my HR20-100 as I would be KOD menu on playback into the recording at random times on a specific OTA channel. Well, after a 1.5 years, it is still an issue and with my new HR24-500 on the same channel and now another channel as well.

DTV - HELLLLLLOOOOO


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

I have 2 500s and 1 200. Just got the 200 from 6ave.com. Tested the OTA w/ the AM21 last night on a variety of channels. Still had 1 blank immediate delete recording (on the local NBC channel - 100% OTA signal). Am testing again tonight - still not willing to use OTA for any series links or important shows  Had an HR20-700 w/ OTA and NEVER had one single recording issue. To me, it seems like the problem is that when the receiver tunes to the OTA channel there can sometimes be a "lag" and that lag causes the receiver to see the channel as blank and thus never "catches" the signal.


----------

